# Aristo 2 Bay Coal Hopper Kadee 907 Install



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I started the installing Kadee 907's on all of my Aristo Craft 2 Bay Coal Hoppers this week and thought I would share it.
While installing the 906's is easier I don't like the way the coupler arm slides in and out, and the size of the box restricts the truck movement a lot more than the 907's
( the shims are the same size as the 906 coupler box, so you can see the size difference ) 
It is a quite simple modification, it takes me less than 15 minutes to do one car, and it has great benefits if your wanting to run long trains.

Below are the parts needed, 1 Kadee 941 1/16" shim (831 for a black one), 3 ea 4 x 3/8" screws to mount the shim to the car, 1 ea 6 x 3/8" screw, 1 ea 6 x 1/2" screw, and 1 pair of Kadee 907's.

 

The first step is to cut off the Aristo coupler, (I put the cut end to the inside of the car so it doesn't show)


 

Then you center the coupler on the shim and pick up the two holes on the 907 through the shim.
I use the 6 x 3/8 screw for the forward hole through the shim to the coupler;


 

The I use the 6 x 1/2" screw through the coupler into the shim


 

Then the assembly is mounted to the car with the 3 ea 4 x 3/8" screws


 

I plan to paint the screw heads later 


 

Here are some before and after shots of the mod, the original distance between the cars was 2.735" (69.47 mm) 
and after it was 1.650" (41.94 mm), thats more than a 1 inch reduction in distance between the cars, a huge improvement to me.

Before the mod; 



And after the Kadee install


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great post. 

Thank you 

Someone please make this a sticky so it stays at the top of the forum


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I had several PMs asking what the minimum curve radius is using the 907's

I set up a 4 foot diameter curved sections, and while very close the 2 bays were able to make the curve without the cars touching or the wheels hitting the 907 coupler box.

Ron


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Great post, you make it look so easy! I don't have any 2 Bay Coal Hoppers but now I'm tempted to get some if the Kadee install is going to so simple. This looks simpler than my experience with Aristo-Craft boxcars.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Ben.
I have a real easy conversion for the Aristo Reefers also, even easier than the 2 bays, I'll post that next week when I have a chance.
Ron


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Nicely done Ron; 

-Ted


----------

